# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  البطولة المغربية لكرة القدم: الرجاء البيضاوي ضد الجيش الملكي قمة مباريات الدورة 25

## GSM-AYA

الرجاء البيضاوي ضد الجيش الملكي قمة مباريات الدورة 25 من البطولة المغربية.  *تدخل البطولة المغربية لكرة القدم نهاية هذا الأسبوع منعرجا حاسما، سواء فيما يخص أمر المنافسة على اللقب، او فيما يتعلق بأسفل الترتيب بخصوص بالأندية التي تصارع من اجل تفادي النزول، و هي تشهد إجراء منافسة الدورة 25 التي تتميز بلقاءات قوية أبرزها لقاء القمة/الكلاسيكو  بين المتصدر الرجاء البيضاوي بالجيش الملكي.  فبعد نتيجة الفوز التي حققها الرجاء  أمام المغرب التطواني الأربعاء الماضي, سيشهد مركب محمد الخامس مقابلة الكلاسيكو حينما يستقبل فريق الجيش الملكي يوم الأحد ابتداء من الساعة الثالثة بعد الزوال برسم الجولة ال25 . 
النسور و بعد حصدهم للنقاط التلات في المقابلة الأخيرة، يدخلون اللقاء بمعنويات كبيرة عقب عودتهم إلى اعتلاء الصدارة برصيد 45 نقطة، أما الجيش الملكي الدي ظهر هذا الموسم بأداء متذبذب فيدخل المقابلة محتلا للصف الثامن برصيد 30 نقطة و هو منتش بفوزه الدورة الماضية على شباب المسيرة بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدفين. 
و سيجري فريق الرجاء هذا اللقاء في ظل مجموعات من الغيابات أبرزها تخلف المهاجم حسن الطير عن مشاركة زملائه في الفريق بسبب التشنج العضلي الدي تعرض له خلال المقابلة الأخيرة، ما توجب عليه الخضوع للراحة قصد استرجاع العافية, في حين سيستمر غياب كل من المحدوفي و نبيل مسلوب اللذين لم يتماثلا للشفاء بعد, كما تأكد غياب اللاعب عبد الصمد أوحقي لحصده أربع إنذارات. 
من جهتها ستسعى أندية المقدمة للاستفادة من أي عثرة للرجاء خلال هذا اللقاء من أجل تشديد الخناق عليه، خصوصا فريقا أولمبيك خريبكة و المغرب الفاسي اللذان سيواجهان على التوالي الكوكب المراكشي و المغرب التطواني. 
على مستوى أسفل الترتيب ستشتد المنافسة بين مجموعة من الأندية التي سيكون الظفر بالنقاط الثلاث خيارها الوحيد من أجل السير قدما نحو الحفاظ على مكانتها ضمن قسم الصفوة، و الحديث هنا أساسا عن شباب قصبة تادلة، الدفاع الحسني الجديدي، الكوكب المراكشي و النادي القنيطري، هذا الأخير سيلعب في ضيافة حسنية اكادير في افتتاح مباريات الدورة اليوم الجمعة، هذا في وقت سيستقبل فيه شباب قصبة تادلة فريق الدفاع الحسني الجديدي في مباراة لن تقبل القسمة على اثنين.      *

----------


## salihmob

مشكور اخي علي المتابعه

----------


## امير الصمت

مشكور اخى عبد الرزاق

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

شكرا على الموضوع
الجميل

----------

